# Phenomenal Waterfowl Hunting over the last 10 days with some monster shoots!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Click link to read our latest report and see pictures from the past 10 days, including some monster shoots!

http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/...ver-the-last-10-days-with-some-monster-shoots


----------

